# Broken neck



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yikes. Sorry to hear about your injury. 
Listen to the doctors for the most part. I have had a few friends who have successfully come out of various back injuries, and as long as they were smart about it they didn't have too many problems.
Heal up fast!


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank God you are doing well! I have had some (not as severe as yours) traumatic events on horseback, two this year alone..
So, the 1st thing I would have to advise (within my conscience and common sense, anyway)to follow your Physicians advice..
Having said that, and I am NO Physician either, here's what I can add..
IF NO-ONE can TALK YOU OUT OF IT, period, then obviously safety in all forms is in order here.
You should NOT ride AT ALL for quite a while longer...your healing process isn't near finished...
Next, when you INSIST you must get back,*A safe horse* (may not be yours for now) is a MUST..*A Controlled environment* (indoor ring, or well cared for and fenced-in outside ring/area) *Walking gaits only *for a while (any trotting will be a very bad idea) and ride with* visual and audible supervision* (better known as a friend with a cell-phone!)
Safety equipment? Certainly a *C-COLLAR* (cervical restraint collar..you know what that is for sure) *A* *HELMET* also..
*DO NOT GROUND MOUNT*, or* MOUNT WITHOUT ASSISTANCE...*too risky right now*
I cannot condone risking another injury*, one that may be FAR worse than you have now, but I know I would be tempted eventually...1st give yourself time to heal a bit more eh?
IF YOU MUST RIDE...pad your odds at all costs!

PLEASE go easy and be careful! -Lw


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

oh my im sorry ! 
I hope you get better, healing thoughts your way ! 

Did he say how long you are out of the saddle for ? hopefully its not permanent.. maybe he meant only temporary ?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

wait, do they mean never to ride again? please do clarify..


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Nick Skelton broke his neck a few years ago and is not only back riding, he's back competing at International level, very successfully!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I was in my early 30's I was in a car accident and had 2 compressed fractured vertebra in the T region (over 30 years ago so I don't remember which exactly). No surgery but I had to wear a brace and be very cautious for the next 6 months. My doctor said the same thing but 1 year latter, I bought a motorcycle and a horse - still ride both. Currently, and for the past 15 years, I've ridden with 2 herniated discs that act up every now and then.

That's me - that may not be you. I did a lot of exercises and stregthened my back muscles. What I did was to tell my Dr what I was planning and ask what to do to accomplish it - it worked for me but your case may be very different.

In any case, good luck with your recovery and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I did a lot of exercises and stregthened my back muscles. What I did was to tell my Dr what I was planning and ask what to do to accomplish it...


This is key, and you may want to talk with a doctor specializing in sports medicine. They are familiar with the regiment necessary to successfully come back from injuries like this.


----------



## Rdoscherca (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i broke the lower part of my back this time last year and i am only really allowed back in the saddle now. you are very lucky that you still have full function. i have decided that riding is no longer for me as i got out of the last accident really luckily, so im going to start driving, but i would advice if you go back riding a very good back protector with sleeves and there are new ones out there that blow up when you fall. but i would take a year off to let your back heal fully


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I fractured 3 and cracked one transverse processes in my back from a fall from my horse. Its almost 2 years this month. It didn't require surgery, its one of those things that just has to heal itself. I can still occasionally feel the little bones shift around. 
I was off of riding for only 3 months. Then it was getting over the anxiety of falling. I'm fully "back in the saddle" now 
Do what ever it takes to get healthy and count your blessings it wasn't worse. I don't know the full extent of your injuries but please, do what the doctors tell you. Maybe get into driving like bubblegum if you must have horses in your life.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Well, I did not injure my neck from a horse accident. It was a car accident instead.
I have had 2 neck surgeries The first in Jan of 2008. And then the second one was to fuse my neck at C4-5 C5-6
I am almost 100% fused and my surgeon told me to do what I want. Including to ride horses!!!!
I actually have really really good Range of Motion. He was amazed at my one year visit at how well my neck has done.
The one thing I did was to continue to pay to go the Physical Therapy for a long time even after the insurance was not paying. I went for almost a year after my last neck surgery.
There were many times I wondered if I would ever be able to ride again.

I still have pain almost daily, but it is no where near the awful pain I had before the fusion.
So might I ask what exactly they did in surgery??? If you don't want to share i totally understand.
Also if you would like some support through your recovery process, please please feel free to PM me anytime.
The neck injuries are not the only ones I have endured. In the last 5 years I have had many surgeries do to a work injury and then the car accident.

I wish you all the best and remember to never give up even when things seem to be hopeless. I say this only because it was hard to get through things when living in pain and well...as a handicapped person, but I always keep sight of what I wanted to do. To be able to ride again is a dream come true and I hope this will happen for you too.
HalfPass


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Richard, 
So, you fell off your horse and broke your neck. But you survived and have not lost as yet any function. Well done - you were lucky. Count your blessings and take the pills.

So now you want to get back on half a tonne of muscle and blood over which you will have minimal control and try it again. That’s not quite such clever thinking. 

When the doctor says OK, then you can maybe think of it but only when the physio therapist says “OK“ too. First persuade them you are fit. 

Until the physio has sat you on a large rubber ball with two handles - you will not fully realize just how difficult it is to balance yourself on a silly rubber ball. Until you can balance yourself on that ball to the physio’s satisfaction - you must not think of trying to balance yourself on a horse.

Protective gear - yes in due course, maybe, perhaps. Certainly a protective hat and maybe a parachute.

But what you need now is time and patience. And eventually what you will need is a nice, quiet dobbin of a half brain dead horse which is going to teach you all over again how to ride. You’ll find that horse in a good riding centre along with a knowledgeable riding instructor. But that will be a year away. That horse will be worth its weight in gold to you.

Then your problem will be to sit on that slowly moving horse without tension - but that’s another ball game, which you can’t play yet. Start reading books written by Dr Alexander about his relaxation Technique. Practice what he preaches. 

To end on a bright note - at our livery yard of 28 horses there are presently three riders who have broken/injured/dislocated their spines and two others who have lost a degree of riding capability as a result of serious riding accidents. But all are still riding be it more slowly and more carefully on carefully selected horses. None of them are adventurous as once they were on horseback but they still get pleasure from owning the horse.

Take it easy Buddy, life’s too short - even if you can walk. It only seems longer if you can’t walk.

Barry G


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, what he said ^^^ nicely put Barry


----------



## Rdoscherca (Nov 7, 2009)

They wired (fused) C4 and C5 together. C4 was fractured and overlaping C5. Some limitation now in my left arm; however, each day it gets better. 

I very much appreciate all the replys!

Richrd


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Richard,
As Barry stated it will take a while before you will be able to get on a horse again. 
I waited until my docs said it was all okay for me to be doing.
There is success after fusion surgery. Everyone is different in how they heal, the severity of injury, damages done and what function can be recovered. Nerves in general heal very slowly. Not to mention how Painful the suckers can be when they are all flared up. They do however calm down over time. In the first phases of healing they seem to get pretty excited tho. 
Are you in an Aspen collar or something like it??? I hated the collar. Some surgeons do not even require it and others do. I was in mine for 6-8 weeks post op.
Take the time to heal, and put a lot of effort into your recovery, and the Physical therapy wehn you get to that point. And as hard as it may be ~ stay as positive as you can ~
Remember I am here and have had a fusion on my neck. 2 levels. So if you need some support or encouragement let me know....
You will get there. One day at a time...
HalfPass


----------

